# Where and How Do I Submit a Support Ticket to NI? Cannot find on their site...



## tomhartmanmusic (May 18, 2020)

All I see is general topics and no way to enter a ticket.

I woke up today to find several of my libraries reduced to demo mode. So I went in Native Access, and checked, and some had been registered under a different email address. Still, that has never cause Kontakt to show libraries as DEMO....even though registered under two emails. I'm
REALLY interested in finding a way to merge the two accounts.

Meanwhile I wrote to some of the developers. The only thing new that I did is register Cinematic Piano today. It showed up fine, but then Kontakt said several other libraries were now Demos.

UPDATE Finally found it. This is so weird since even though I have two accounts, it has never given me this problem!


----------



## rudi (May 18, 2020)

Could this help?

https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/categories/360000053657-Account-Order-Help


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (May 18, 2020)

Thanks much, that's what I ended up finding.

Also, the solution was, log in to the older account and for some reason all libraries show up, even ones that were not registered there, and were instead registered to the newer email.


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 18, 2020)

Don't get too excited... I have a support tickets open that have been left unanswered for more than two weeks. They are also blocking support requests on their official support forum by having it set to "read only". They must have real problems these days...


----------



## VladK (May 18, 2020)

When I tried to use these wizards, it never answered my question and never ended in 'submit ticket' form or e-mail address. Only chat which is always closed. So I just posted in NI forum and got a fast response from one of NI folks that answered my question.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 18, 2020)

I had that problem and they were able to merge them and now I just have one account with one e-mail.


----------

